# Schiff ohne Fahrt



## Corty

Hola,
Me gustaría conocer la traducción más adecuada para la frase "Jetzt lag das Schiff ohne Fahrt auf der Stelle".

He conjeturado traducirlo como "Ahora el barco estaba varado en aquel lugar", pero tengo la sensación de que no capta el sentido en toda su amplitud.


----------



## Alemanita

Creo que tradujiste bien. Es vocabularo específico. Ohne Fahrt es que no avanza, auf der Stelle liegen, en realidad, es lo mismo, estar un barco en un lugar sin avanzar. 
Saludos.


----------



## Captain Lars

¡_Auf der Stelle _no es lo mismo que _an dieser Stelle_! _Auf der Stelle_ significa simplemente sin moverse, pues ohne _Fahrt auf der Stelle liegen_ significaría simplemente "estar parado sin moverse".

_Fahrt machen_, en la navegación y también la aviación, significa moverse. _Fahrt_ es la marcha o la velocidad. Que el autor incluye _ohne __Fahrt zu machen _nos dice que quiere dar especial énfasis en el hecho de parar la marcha. Supongo que el texto describe un proceso de reducción de velocidad.

Mi intento, ignorando el contexto, sería "Ahora el barco estaba parado, acabada la marcha". No sé si da mucho sentido.

Acabo de darme cuenta de que usas el verbo "varar", que significa más o menos "terminar en tierra firme", ¿verdad? Pues, puedes escribir "Ahora el barco estaba / se quedó varado, parada la marcha".

Para traducirlo mejor, necesitaríamos más contexto.


----------



## Corty

Gracias a ambos por vuestra valiosa aportación. Tienes razón, Captain Lars, cuando dices que “varado”se refiere a un barco que está en tierra firme; en realidad, el verbo “varar” tiene dos acepciones relativas al tema: “Sacar a la playa y poner en seco una embarcación, para resguardarla de la resaca, o de los golpes de mar, o también para carenarla”; y “Encallar la embarcación en las costas, o en las peñas, o en un banco de arena.” Creí que tenía una tercera significación relativa a estar parado en alta mar, pero estaba completamente equivocado, ya que en ese caso se emplea la expresión “estar al pairo”, pero sólo si las velas están tendidas (ignoro cómo se dirá si estánrecogidas o si hay un enunciado concreto para dicha acción). 
Para aclarar un poco más las cosas, escribo la frase en cuestión y la siguiente:
“Jetzt lag das Schiff ohne Fahrt auf der Stelle. Die großen, an vielen Stellen geflickten Segel hingen schlaff von den Rahen, und an Masten und Tauwerk sammelte sich Feuchtigkeit und lief in kleinen glitzernden Bahnen zu Boden.”
En principio,me había confundido esa repetición de la palabra “Stelle”; pero, sobre todo, la impresión de que el autor de la frase pretendía hacer un juego de palabras con “Schiff”y “Fahrt” que a mí se me escapaba. Finalmente, he optado por esta traducción (ya me diréis qué opinión os merece);
“Ahora el barco se había detenido porcompleto. Las grandes velas de numerosos parcheados colgaban inertes de las vergas,y la humedad se extendía por los mástiles y las jarcias y en pequeños regueros brillantes se vertía en el suelo.”


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Corty:

No creo que haya un juego de palabras; ein Schiff macht Fahrt es la expresión del gremio para un barco o velero que avanza. Por eso dije que, en el fondo, es una repetición: el velero no avanza (ohne Fahrt) y está parado (liegt auf der Stelle).

_El barco se había detenido_ a mí me asocia que lo hizo por voluntad propia, pero aquí vemos que no hay viento, no puede avanzar. Qué tal si pusieras: _Ahora el barco estaba completamente parado_.


----------



## Corty

Gracias, Alemanita. No comparto tu opinión de que el verbo detenido se asocie a una inmovilidad voluntaria; más bien, yo creo que cuando algo se detiene indica que previamente ha estado en movimiento. Se puede estar parado sin haberse movido antes de sitio, pero sólo si antes te has desplazado puedes detenerte. Aún así, gracias por tu consejo. Lo mismo que los anteriores, me ha servido de mucho.


----------



## Captain Lars

Corty,

tu traducción me gusta.

Aparte de esto, la repetición de "Stelle" me parece más bien accidental y un poco mal conseguido por parte del autor.

Un saludo!


----------

